# Lexus LS400



## Schnitz (Jun 26, 2008)

Head Unit: Eclipse AVN5510 w/ Ipod control (IPC-106)
Component Speakers: Hybrid Audio Clarus
Amplifier: Cadence ZRS-7504 (bridged 2x300w)

Started with this:









Filled gaping hole with this and sealed to door with silicone:









After B-Quiet sound deadener applied:









Custom MDF baffles and rings made in my basement with a jigsaw and coated with 4 coats of paint to avoid water penetration:









Baffles, speaker and crossover installed:









I used non-hardening modelling clay to seal the ring to the baffle and the baffle to the door. *Should I be using a gasket between the speaker and the baffle?*









Closed cell foam added to door card where I thought it might be necessary:









Double DIN installed. I painted the install kit but its still not right... obviously:









Front stage amp installed under rear deck. Fiberglass subwoofer enclosure should be done soon and will be installed in passenger side trunk corner:









Obviously I'm no professional. Actually this is my first audio install ever.


----------



## CA4944 (May 2, 2009)

I love the LS, and that garbage can really made me laugh. Nice work!

Where are you located?


----------



## fallbrookchris (Feb 13, 2009)

for a first install you are doing a good job, from the limited experience I have, I've learned to not rush and when I start getting PO'ed working on something I just walk away and work on something else; if I don't do this I either start throwing tools and/or cutting corners which I end up regretting down the road

What year is you LS? I love Lexus, in 01' I had a 99' GS400 w/body kit silver w/ blue pearl, 19"s, 3 JLw3 12's on a PPI 2350 amp, front stage was 6.5" MB Quart comps. powered by a PPI amp; I wish I never gave that car away (I gave it to a guy who worked for me as a bonus in 05')

well any who, keep up the good work, take your time, if/when in doubt make use of this great forum- good luck with everything, can't wait to see how things go


----------



## ReloadedSS (Aug 26, 2008)

Nice car, very good for a first install. Keep up the good work, and sub'ed for new stuff.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

fallbrookchris said:


> ...in 01' I had a 99' GS400 w/body kit silver w/ blue pearl, 19"s, 3 JLw3 12's on a PPI 2350 amp, front stage was 6.5" MB Quart comps. powered by a PPI amp; I wish I never gave that car away (I gave it to a guy who worked for me as a bonus in 05')


Are you hiring? 

Jay


----------



## MTopper (Nov 4, 2009)

great start so far. i'm still a little nervous on fiberglass so i stick to the easiness of mdf.


----------



## Schnitz (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm near Toronto. It's an 2000 LS400.
Thanks for the kind words guys. I actually got the garbage can idea from here. :laugh:


----------



## CA4944 (May 2, 2009)

I'm in Kingston. If you happen upon a good shop for materials, let me know! I've been getting everything through the mail (like B-Quiet) and there just aren't that many things you can get from Canada...

-Charlie.


----------



## Schnitz (Jun 26, 2008)

Ya, I have to buy most I my stuff from the US as well.
Best option I have found is using USPS to cut down or even negate any duties or brokerage charges. If they only offer UPS or Fedex I don't buy from them.


----------



## Jroo (May 24, 2006)

i need to get a job where the boss hands his car out as a bonus.


----------



## Schnitz (Jun 26, 2008)

I totally forgot to update this thread.
So since my last posts the fiberglass enclosure was complete and I replaced my amps with an Audison LRx 2.5 for the fronts and a 1.4 for the sub.
I made an amp rack and hung it from the rear deck for better cooling.
Can't find any pics of it but it doesn't matter anyways - it's all out right now.
Had to make room for this...









So I could do this...


----------



## Schnitz (Jun 26, 2008)

I don't want to lose any more trunk space so I'm contemplating selling my sub & enclosure so I can do something like this









This would solve 2 problems.
1) give back some trunk space (2 small children require alot of stuff to be transported)
2) seal off the trunk so I can't hear the 2 compressors when they turn on

I want a Stereo Integrity BM MKiii but they're not available new (right now) and very hard to come by used.

Any thoughts or suggestions are welcome.


----------



## trumpet (Nov 14, 2010)

I like the use of the trash can plastic to seal the door cavity. I bet it only cost a few dollars. This is looking very good for a 1st time install.


----------



## RMF419 (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice looking rig. Love the trask can ideal, nice work. Go IB and keep the trunk for your sticks.


----------



## gogetter (Dec 21, 2010)

I like your idea for the rear deck. 

Do you have any other pictures inside the trunk? I'd like to know how they relocated the fuel pump and avoided hitting the gas tank...

I agree that IB is the way to go, especially with a car that was designed for that setup out of the box (HA!).


----------



## Schnitz (Jun 26, 2008)

Best photo I have. As you can see there is a charcoal canister on the left for emissions. Wish I could relocate or even remove it but that would be a massive headache.


----------



## gogetter (Dec 21, 2010)

Haha - welcome to my nightmare. 

All that real estate in the rear deck and we can't touch any of it with that $#&%! fuel tank and pump underneath it! 

That's why I was interested to know if you had any pictures of this guy's trunk (maybe they know something we don't!).


----------



## dennit469 (Dec 20, 2010)

good job bro, my Is300 is about to undergo some damplifier pro all the way around hoping to get good results


----------



## Schnitz (Jun 26, 2008)

Gogetter, the car in the pictures is a GS. They don't have the gas tank problem we do.


----------



## gogetter (Dec 21, 2010)

Aha! That makes sense, although I had my hopes up for a while. Glad you told me before I broke out the sawzall...



I've conceded to installing a single IB 12" in the stock sub hole, since a 15" would likely knock out the middle carseat hook and high-mounted stop light.The fuel pump may need to be moved over ~2 inches, though. Are you considering a similar approach for your LS?


----------



## Schnitz (Jun 26, 2008)

I was actually considering following the same sort of design as the GS. I'm planning on the SI bm mkiii or iv. I'd like to seal off the rear deck rather than IB to keep the compressor sound out.
Now I just have to find some amps to replace my Audisons with. Might put it or them on the rear parcel shelf as well if there's space.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Is this car considered to be in the VIP section of tuning? I remember reading about this in one of the car mags.
Good looking install. Looks like you have lots of room in the corners for a fiberglass enclosure. The rear deck install looks nice too.


----------



## Irishfocus06 (Sep 11, 2008)

Awesome looking car! Looks like it would be a PITA to make that rear deck thing happen, but I am sure it could come to fruitation. 

Good luck and in for more pics! Woudlnt even mind seeing more of the vehicle itself in all its glory.


----------



## Schnitz (Jun 26, 2008)

Yes, it is considered VIP. If you're interested take a look at Liberty VIP for my club's blog and VIPStyleCars.com for all the info & pictures you'll ever need on the style.
Here's a couple more:








with some friends:


----------



## GSlider (Jun 11, 2009)

O dayum! Rollin VIP. Lovin it all ready buddy. I've been tossin around the idea of a GS430 goin VIP with it.


----------



## gogetter (Dec 21, 2010)

Schnitz said:


> I was actually considering following the same sort of design as the GS. I'm planning on the SI bm mkiii or iv. I'd like to seal off the rear deck rather than IB to keep the compressor sound out.
> Now I just have to find some amps to replace my Audisons with. Might put it or them on the rear parcel shelf as well if there's space.


Oh mah gawd - I'm loving that idea for the rear shelf. If/when you pursue this execution, please post comments and pictures so that we may all learn along with you! I benefit a lot from these discussions.

Good luck!


----------



## 2fast4all (May 19, 2008)

Big pimpin yo!!!


----------



## Schnitz (Jun 26, 2008)

So I got sidetracked with building this:



















Scrapped the old setup:










Couldn't get the rear deck idea to work. Wanted to showcase the air setup better.
Replaced the Audisons with a Massive Audio NX5 - powering HAT Clarus 61-2 and 2 x SI BM mkiii. My ears aren't good enough to hear a difference so its all good.
Here is where I'm at now:










The whole will be covered with an etched and edge lit piece of acrylic I already have. Tank will be shifted so its centered. Amp is so small its tucked away under the false floor. Subs are in the corners because the gas tank is immediately behind that wall - see below (yes all the wiring is cleaned up even though noone sees it. That was quickly taken during the uninstall).











I do have a dilemma though - what to do with back wall?
All that space and no idea what to do with it.
No TV's because the idea bugs me. Who watches them?
Any ideas???


----------



## low2001gmc (Aug 27, 2008)

Jroo said:


> i need to get a job where the boss hands his car out as a bonus.


i have always liked these lexus. any job openings


----------



## Schnitz (Jun 26, 2008)

Some minor updates:


















The back wall was temporary. Moving the subs to the back and putting JL HD600/4 & 750/1 on each side. 

Some major exterior mods. LS460 front bumper grafted on and rear bumper sectioned 3.5". Interior was dyed red by me over the winter.


----------



## eltico7213 (Oct 26, 2011)

oh my... loving it.!!!


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Very very clean, I like what you have done so far with your exterior.


----------



## Midwestrider (Aug 10, 2007)

Nice stance there. Details on your air setup and rim/tires?


----------



## Schnitz (Jun 26, 2008)

D2 Racing air setup with 2 Viair 380c, 5 gallon polished aluminum tank, Accuair manifold and Dakota Digital air ride management. 
Wheels are Auto Couture Magnifiques 19x10 +6 and 19x11 +10 w/ 225/40 and 255/35.
I rolled & pulled the fenders myself with an Eastwood fender roller and then had the body shop clean up the dimples etc. I have -5 degrees of camber all around.


----------



## acr (Mar 19, 2008)

Love the projector retrofit and I support moving the subs to the back wall and mounting the amps in the trunk corners.


----------



## Schnitz (Jun 26, 2008)

I could never figure out a good way to treat the rear wall of my old setup. The amp needed to be upgraded as well.
So I tossed the old setup and worked on this one for the last couple weeks in the evenings.

Old amp was a Massive Audio NX5. Crazy small footprint but just didn't have enough juice for my subs.
New amps are JL HD600/4 and HD750/1. A little bit bigger foorprint but more than acceptable. And they are exactly the same size so symmetry is easily accomplished.

The old floor was one single piece of 3/4" plywood and was a PITA to put in and out when I had to get to my water trap. So I used 1/2" mdf this time with some hinges. The floor will be upholstered so the hinges will be covered with padding and they won't be seen.


















Mock-up. Lexus lexan symbol is too big for this setup:











Final before beauty panels that I still have to fabricate:


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Very nice jib that you have going there, can't wait to see the end result.


----------

